# Di punto in bianco non stampa più! [Finto problema; Risolto]

## canduc17

Ho installato e correttamente configurato con cups e hplip, una stampante HP Photosmart C5100 (collegata tramite ethernet).

Tutto bene fino a ieri: dopo la stampa di un pdf di 70 pagine, avvenuta senza problemi, non sono più riuscito a stampare nulla.

Se apro un altro pdf con kpdf e lancio la stampa, la stampante non parte...

Cliccando sull'iconcina del KJobViewer, in basso a destra, si apre la finestra con lo stato della mia stampa.

Nella colonna Stato c'è scritto "errore".

Non capisco proprio a cosa sia dovuto, visto che non ho toccato niente!

----------

## Onip

finito l'inchiostro?

seriamente, prova a controllare i log di cups, sapere solo che ti dice "Errore" è un pochino vago...

----------

## canduc17

```
I [01/Aug/2007:11:35:37 +0200] Listening to 127.0.0.1:631 (IPv4)

I [01/Aug/2007:11:35:37 +0200] Listening to ::1:631 (IPv6)

I [01/Aug/2007:11:35:37 +0200] Listening to /var/run/cups/cups.sock (Domain)

I [01/Aug/2007:11:35:37 +0200] Loaded configuration file "/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"

I [01/Aug/2007:11:35:37 +0200] Using default TempDir of /var/spool/cups/tmp...

I [01/Aug/2007:11:35:37 +0200] Cleaning out old temporary files in "/var/spool/cups/tmp"...

I [01/Aug/2007:11:35:37 +0200] Configured for up to 100 clients.

I [01/Aug/2007:11:35:37 +0200] Allowing up to 100 client connections per host.

I [01/Aug/2007:11:35:37 +0200] Using policy "default" as the default!

I [01/Aug/2007:11:35:37 +0200] Full reload is required.

I [01/Aug/2007:11:35:37 +0200] Loaded MIME database from '/etc/cups': 34 types, 38 filters...

I [01/Aug/2007:11:35:37 +0200] Loading job cache file "/var/cache/cups/job.cache"...

I [01/Aug/2007:11:35:37 +0200] Full reload complete.

I [01/Aug/2007:11:35:37 +0200] Listening to 127.0.0.1:631 on fd 2...

E [01/Aug/2007:11:35:37 +0200] Unable to open listen socket for address ::1:631 - Address family not supported by protocol.

I [01/Aug/2007:11:35:37 +0200] Listening to /var/run/cups/cups.sock on fd 3...

I [01/Aug/2007:12:08:46 +0200] Adding start banner page "none" to job 181.

I [01/Aug/2007:12:08:46 +0200] Adding end banner page "none" to job 181.

I [01/Aug/2007:12:08:46 +0200] Job 181 queued on "Photosmart_C5100" by "canduc".

I [01/Aug/2007:12:08:46 +0200] Started filter /usr/libexec/cups/filter/pstops (PID 6744) for job 181.

I [01/Aug/2007:12:08:46 +0200] Started filter /usr/libexec/cups/filter/foomatic-rip (PID 6745) for job 181.

I [01/Aug/2007:12:08:46 +0200] Started backend /usr/libexec/cups/backend/hp (PID 6746) for job 181.

E [01/Aug/2007:12:08:47 +0200] PID 6745 (/usr/libexec/cups/filter/foomatic-rip) stopped with status 3!

I [01/Aug/2007:12:08:47 +0200] Hint: Try setting the LogLevel to "debug" to find out more.

I [01/Aug/2007:12:09:07 +0200] Job 181 was held by "canduc".

I [01/Aug/2007:12:10:07 +0200] Job 181 was canceled by "canduc".

I [01/Aug/2007:12:13:48 +0200] Adding start banner page "none" to job 182.

I [01/Aug/2007:12:13:48 +0200] Adding end banner page "none" to job 182.

I [01/Aug/2007:12:13:48 +0200] Job 182 queued on "Photosmart_C5100" by "canduc".

I [01/Aug/2007:12:13:48 +0200] Started filter /usr/libexec/cups/filter/pstops (PID 6833) for job 182.

I [01/Aug/2007:12:13:48 +0200] Started filter /usr/libexec/cups/filter/foomatic-rip (PID 6834) for job 182.

I [01/Aug/2007:12:13:48 +0200] Started backend /usr/libexec/cups/backend/hp (PID 6835) for job 182.

E [01/Aug/2007:12:13:48 +0200] PID 6834 (/usr/libexec/cups/filter/foomatic-rip) stopped with status 3!

I [01/Aug/2007:12:13:48 +0200] Hint: Try setting the LogLevel to "debug" to find out more.

I [01/Aug/2007:12:17:14 +0200] Job 182 was canceled by "canduc".

I [01/Aug/2007:12:55:52 +0200] commptr=""

I [01/Aug/2007:12:55:52 +0200] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/jobs.cgi" (pid=7057)

I [01/Aug/2007:12:55:55 +0200] commptr="?which_jobs=completed"

I [01/Aug/2007:12:55:55 +0200] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/jobs.cgi" (pid=7058)

I [01/Aug/2007:12:55:56 +0200] commptr="?which_jobs=all"

I [01/Aug/2007:12:55:56 +0200] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/jobs.cgi" (pid=7059)
```

----------

## mambro

Per caso hai aggiornato i gimp-print? perchè io ho notato che ad ogni aggiornamento bisogna ritoccare la configurazione per far puntare ai nuovi drivers..

----------

## canduc17

Dal mio primo post: NON HO TOCCATO NIENTE!

----------

## Scen

Si potrebbe cominciare da qui:

```

 E [01/Aug/2007:11:35:37 +0200] Unable to open listen socket for address ::1:631 - Address family not supported by protocol. 

 ...

 I [01/Aug/2007:12:08:46 +0200] Started backend /usr/libexec/cups/backend/hp (PID 6746) for job 181. 

 E [01/Aug/2007:12:08:47 +0200] PID 6745 (/usr/libexec/cups/filter/foomatic-rip) stopped with status 3! 

 I [01/Aug/2007:12:08:47 +0200] Hint: Try setting the LogLevel to "debug" to find out more. 

```

Metti

```

LogLevel debug

```

in  /etc/cups/cupsd.conf, riavvia CUPS, rilancia la stampa, e vedi cosa dicono i log.

----------

## canduc17

Fatto. Ecco il log:

```
I [01/Aug/2007:14:23:19 +0200] Scheduler shutting down normally.

I [01/Aug/2007:14:23:19 +0200] Saving remote.cache...

I [01/Aug/2007:14:23:19 +0200] Saving job cache file "/var/cache/cups/job.cache"...

I [01/Aug/2007:14:23:19 +0200] Listening to 127.0.0.1:631 (IPv4)

I [01/Aug/2007:14:23:19 +0200] Listening to ::1:631 (IPv6)

I [01/Aug/2007:14:23:19 +0200] Listening to /var/run/cups/cups.sock (Domain)

I [01/Aug/2007:14:23:19 +0200] Loaded configuration file "/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"

I [01/Aug/2007:14:23:19 +0200] Using default TempDir of /var/spool/cups/tmp...

I [01/Aug/2007:14:23:19 +0200] Cleaning out old temporary files in "/var/spool/cups/tmp"...

I [01/Aug/2007:14:23:20 +0200] Configured for up to 100 clients.

I [01/Aug/2007:14:23:20 +0200] Allowing up to 100 client connections per host.

I [01/Aug/2007:14:23:20 +0200] Using policy "default" as the default!

I [01/Aug/2007:14:23:20 +0200] Full reload is required.

I [01/Aug/2007:14:23:20 +0200] Loaded MIME database from '/etc/cups': 34 types, 38 filters...

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:20 +0200] Loading printer Photosmart_C5100...

I [01/Aug/2007:14:23:20 +0200] Loading job cache file "/var/cache/cups/job.cache"...

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:20 +0200] Loading job 111 from cache...

...

I [01/Aug/2007:14:23:20 +0200] Full reload complete.

I [01/Aug/2007:14:23:20 +0200] Listening to 127.0.0.1:631 on fd 2...

E [01/Aug/2007:14:23:20 +0200] Unable to open listen socket for address ::1:631 - Address family not supported by protocol.

I [01/Aug/2007:14:23:20 +0200] Listening to /var/run/cups/cups.sock on fd 3...

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:42 +0200] cupsdAcceptClient: 7 from localhost (Domain)

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:42 +0200] cupsdReadClient: 7 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:42 +0200] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:42 +0200] CUPS-Get-Printers

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:42 +0200] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:42 +0200] cupsdAcceptClient: 9 from localhost (Domain)

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:42 +0200] cupsdCloseClient: 7

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:42 +0200] cupsdReadClient: 9 POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:42 +0200] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:42 +0200] CUPS-Get-Classes

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:42 +0200] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 9 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:42 +0200] cupsdAcceptClient: 7 from localhost (Domain)

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:42 +0200] cupsdCloseClient: 9

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:42 +0200] cupsdReadClient: 7 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:42 +0200] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:42 +0200] CUPS-Get-Default

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:42 +0200] CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found: Nessuna stampante predefinita

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:42 +0200] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=406 (client-error-not-found)

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:42 +0200] cupsdCloseClient: 7

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:42 +0200] cupsdAcceptClient: 7 from localhost (Domain)

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:42 +0200] cupsdAcceptClient: 9 from localhost (Domain)

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:42 +0200] cupsdCloseClient: 7

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:42 +0200] cupsdReadClient: 9 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:42 +0200] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:42 +0200] CUPS-Get-Printers

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:42 +0200] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 9 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:42 +0200] cupsdAcceptClient: 7 from localhost (Domain)

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:42 +0200] cupsdCloseClient: 9

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:42 +0200] cupsdReadClient: 7 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:42 +0200] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:42 +0200] CUPS-Get-Printers

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:42 +0200] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:42 +0200] cupsdAcceptClient: 9 from localhost (Domain)

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:42 +0200] cupsdCloseClient: 7

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:42 +0200] cupsdReadClient: 9 POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:42 +0200] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:42 +0200] CUPS-Get-Classes

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:42 +0200] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 9 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:42 +0200] cupsdAcceptClient: 7 from localhost (Domain)

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:42 +0200] cupsdCloseClient: 9

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:42 +0200] cupsdReadClient: 7 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:42 +0200] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:42 +0200] CUPS-Get-Default

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:42 +0200] CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found: Nessuna stampante predefinita

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:42 +0200] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=406 (client-error-not-found)

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:42 +0200] cupsdCloseClient: 7

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:42 +0200] cupsdAcceptClient: 7 from localhost (Domain)

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:42 +0200] cupsdReadClient: 7 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:42 +0200] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:42 +0200] Get-Printer-Attributes ipp://localhost:631/printers/Photosmart_C5100

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:42 +0200] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:42 +0200] cupsdCloseClient: 7

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:46 +0200] cupsdAcceptClient: 7 from localhost (Domain)

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:46 +0200] cupsdReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:46 +0200] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:46 +0200] Get-Printer-Attributes ipp://localhost/printers/Photosmart_C5100

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:46 +0200] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:46 +0200] cupsdReadClient: 7 GET /printers/Photosmart_C5100.ppd HTTP/1.1

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:46 +0200] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:46 +0200] write_file: 7 file=9

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:46 +0200] cupsdAcceptClient: 9 from localhost (Domain)

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:46 +0200] cupsdReadClient: 9 POST /printers/Photosmart_C5100 HTTP/1.1

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:46 +0200] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:46 +0200] Print-Job ipp://localhost/printers/Photosmart_C5100

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:46 +0200] print_job: auto-typing file...

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:46 +0200] print_job: request file type is application/postscript.

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:46 +0200] add_job: requesting-user-name="canduc"

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:46 +0200] Adding default job-sheets values "none,none"...

I [01/Aug/2007:14:23:46 +0200] Adding start banner page "none" to job 183.

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:46 +0200] Discarding unused job-created event...

I [01/Aug/2007:14:23:46 +0200] Adding end banner page "none" to job 183.

I [01/Aug/2007:14:23:46 +0200] Job 183 queued on "Photosmart_C5100" by "canduc".

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:46 +0200] Job 183 hold_until = 0

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:46 +0200] Discarding unused printer-state-changed event...

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:46 +0200] job-sheets=none,none

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:46 +0200] banner_page = 0

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:46 +0200] [Job 183] argv[0]="Photosmart_C5100"

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:46 +0200] [Job 183] argv[1]="183"

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:46 +0200] [Job 183] argv[2]="canduc"

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:46 +0200] [Job 183] argv[3]="KDE Print System"

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:46 +0200] [Job 183] argv[4]="1"

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:46 +0200] [Job 183] argv[5]="orientation-requested=3 job-uuid=urn:uuid:cdd3c7ef-2580-3346-6915-463fe9552acb"

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:46 +0200] [Job 183] argv[6]="/var/spool/cups/d00183-001"

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:46 +0200] [Job 183] envp[0]="CUPS_CACHEDIR=/var/cache/cups"

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:46 +0200] [Job 183] envp[1]="CUPS_DATADIR=/usr/share/cups"

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:46 +0200] [Job 183] envp[2]="CUPS_DOCROOT=/usr/share/cups/html"

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:46 +0200] [Job 183] envp[3]="CUPS_FONTPATH=/usr/share/cups/fonts"

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:46 +0200] [Job 183] envp[4]="CUPS_REQUESTROOT=/var/spool/cups"

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:46 +0200] [Job 183] envp[5]="CUPS_SERVERBIN=/usr/libexec/cups"

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:46 +0200] [Job 183] envp[6]="CUPS_SERVERROOT=/etc/cups"

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:46 +0200] [Job 183] envp[7]="CUPS_STATEDIR=/var/run/cups"

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:46 +0200] [Job 183] envp[8]="PATH=/usr/libexec/cups/filter:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin"

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:46 +0200] [Job 183] envp[9]="SERVER_ADMIN=root@candesktop.candomain"

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:46 +0200] [Job 183] envp[10]="SOFTWARE=CUPS/1.2.9"

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:46 +0200] [Job 183] envp[11]="TMPDIR=/var/spool/cups/tmp"

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:46 +0200] [Job 183] envp[12]="USER=root"

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:46 +0200] [Job 183] envp[13]="CUPS_SERVER=/var/run/cups/cups.sock"

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:46 +0200] [Job 183] envp[14]="CUPS_ENCRYPTION=IfRequested"

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:46 +0200] [Job 183] envp[15]="IPP_PORT=631"

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:46 +0200] [Job 183] envp[16]="CHARSET=utf-8"

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:46 +0200] [Job 183] envp[17]="LANG=C"

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:46 +0200] [Job 183] envp[18]="PPD=/etc/cups/ppd/Photosmart_C5100.ppd"

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:46 +0200] [Job 183] envp[19]="RIP_MAX_CACHE=8m"

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:46 +0200] [Job 183] envp[20]="CONTENT_TYPE=application/postscript"

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:46 +0200] [Job 183] envp[21]="DEVICE_URI=hp:/net/Photosmart_C5100_series?ip=192.168.0.10"

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:46 +0200] [Job 183] envp[22]="PRINTER=Photosmart_C5100"

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:46 +0200] [Job 183] envp[23]="FINAL_CONTENT_TYPE=printer/Photosmart_C5100"

I [01/Aug/2007:14:23:46 +0200] Started filter /usr/libexec/cups/filter/pstops (PID 11777) for job 183.

I [01/Aug/2007:14:23:46 +0200] Started filter /usr/libexec/cups/filter/foomatic-rip (PID 11778) for job 183.

I [01/Aug/2007:14:23:46 +0200] Started backend /usr/libexec/cups/backend/hp (PID 11779) for job 183.

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:46 +0200] Discarding unused job-state event...

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:46 +0200] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 9 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:46 +0200] cupsdCloseClient: 9

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:46 +0200] [Job 183] Page = 595x842; 10,36 to 585,833

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:46 +0200] [Job 183] slow_collate=0, slow_duplex=0, slow_order=0

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:46 +0200] [Job 183] Before copy_comments - %!PS-Adobe-3.0

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:46 +0200] [Job 183] %!PS-Adobe-3.0

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:46 +0200] [Job 183] %%Creator: xpdf/pdftops 3.00

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:46 +0200] [Job 183] %%LanguageLevel: 2

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:46 +0200] [Job 183] %%DocumentSuppliedResources: (atend)

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:46 +0200] [Job 183] %%DocumentMedia: plain 595 842 0 () ()

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:46 +0200] [Job 183] %%BoundingBox: 0 0 595 842

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:46 +0200] [Job 183] %%Pages: 7

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:46 +0200] [Job 183] %%EndComments

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:46 +0200] [Job 183] Before copy_prolog - %%BeginDefaults

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:46 +0200] [Job 183] Before copy_setup - %%BeginSetup

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:46 +0200] cupsdAcceptClient: 9 from localhost (Domain)

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:46 +0200] cupsdReadClient: 9 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:46 +0200] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:46 +0200] Get-Jobs ipp://localhost/jobs

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:46 +0200] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 9 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:46 +0200] cupsdAcceptClient: 11 from localhost (Domain)

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:46 +0200] cupsdCloseClient: 9

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:46 +0200] cupsdReadClient: 11 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:46 +0200] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:46 +0200] Get-Jobs ipp://localhost/jobs

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:46 +0200] Loading attributes for job 111...

...

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:46 +0200] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 11 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] foomatic-rip version $Revision$ running...

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] Parsing PPD file ...

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] *cupsFilter: "application/vnd.cups-postscript 0 foomatic-rip"

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] Added option ColorSpace

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] Added option Resolution

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] Added option PageSize

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] Added option PageRegion

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] Added option Model

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] Added option PrintoutMode

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] Added option InputSlot

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] Added option ImageableArea

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] Added option PaperDimension

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] Added option Duplex

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] Added option Quality

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] Added option Font

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] 

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] Parameter Summary

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] -----------------

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] 

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] Spooler: cups

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] Printer: Photosmart_C5100

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] Shell: /bin/sh

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] PPD file: /etc/cups/ppd/Photosmart_C5100.ppd

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] ATTR file: 

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] Printer model: HP PhotoSmart C5100 Foomatic/hpijs (recommended)

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] Job title: KDE Print System

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] File(s) to be printed: 

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] <STDIN>

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] 

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] GhostScript extra search path ('GS_LIB'): /usr/share/cups/fonts

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] Pondering option 'orientation-requested=3'

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] Unknown option orientation-requested=3.

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] Pondering option 'job-uuid=urn:uuid:cdd3c7ef-2580-3346-6915-463fe9552acb'

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] Unknown option job-uuid=urn:uuid:cdd3c7ef-2580-3346-6915-463fe9552acb.

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] 

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] ================================================

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] 

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] File: <STDIN>

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] 

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] ================================================

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] 

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] Reading PostScript input ...

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] --> This document is DSC-conforming!

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] Job claims to be DSC-conforming, but "%%BeginProlog" was missing before first line with another "%%Begin..." comment (is this a TeX/LaTeX/dvips-generated PostScript file?). Assuming start of "Prolog" here.

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] 

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] -----------

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] Found: %%BeginProlog

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] Found: %%EndProlog

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] 

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] -----------

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] Found: %%BeginSetup

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] Found: %%BeginFeature: *PrintoutMode Draft

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] Option: PrintoutMode=Draft --> Setting option

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: PrintoutMode=Draft

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] Option: PrintoutMode=Draft --> Setting option

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] Found: %%BeginFeature: *InputSlot Default

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] Option: InputSlot=Default --> Setting option

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: InputSlot=Default

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] Option: InputSlot=Default --> Setting option

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] Found: %%BeginFeature: *Quality FromPrintoutMode

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] Option: Quality=FromPrintoutMode --> Setting option

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Quality=@PrintoutMode

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] Option: Quality=FromPrintoutMode --> Setting option

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] Found: %%BeginFeature: *PageRegion A4

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] Option: PageRegion=A4 --> Option will be set by PostScript interpreter

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: PageSize=A4

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] Option: PageSize=A4 --> Setting option

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] Found: %%BeginFeature: *Duplex None

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] Option: Duplex=None --> Setting option

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Duplex=None

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] Option: Duplex=None --> Setting option

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] cupsdAcceptClient: 9 from localhost (Domain)

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] cupsdReadClient: 9 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] CUPS-Get-Printers

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 9 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] cupsdCloseClient: 9

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] cupsdAcceptClient: 9 from localhost (Domain)

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] cupsdReadClient: 9 POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] CUPS-Get-Classes

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 9 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] cupsdCloseClient: 9

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] cupsdAcceptClient: 9 from localhost (Domain)

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] cupsdReadClient: 9 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] CUPS-Get-Default

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found: Nessuna stampante predefinita

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 9 status_code=406 (client-error-not-found)

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] cupsdCloseClient: 9

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] cupsdAcceptClient: 9 from localhost (Domain)

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] cupsdReadClient: 9 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] Get-Jobs ipp://localhost:631/printers/Photosmart_C5100

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 9 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] cupsdCloseClient: 9

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] cupsdAcceptClient: 9 from localhost (Domain)

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] cupsdReadClient: 9 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] CUPS-Get-Printers

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 9 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] cupsdCloseClient: 9

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] cupsdAcceptClient: 9 from localhost (Domain)

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] cupsdReadClient: 9 POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] CUPS-Get-Classes

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 9 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] cupsdCloseClient: 9

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] cupsdAcceptClient: 9 from localhost (Domain)

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] cupsdReadClient: 9 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] CUPS-Get-Default

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found: Nessuna stampante predefinita

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 9 status_code=406 (client-error-not-found)

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] cupsdCloseClient: 9

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] cupsdAcceptClient: 9 from localhost (Domain)

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] cupsdReadClient: 9 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] Get-Jobs ipp://localhost:631/printers/Photosmart_C5100

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 9 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] cupsdCloseClient: 9

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] Before page loop - %%Page: 7 1

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] Copying page 1...

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] pagew = 575.6, pagel = 797.0

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] bboxw = 595, bboxl = 842

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] PageLeft = 9.7, PageRight = 585.3

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] PageTop = 833.0, PageBottom = 36.0

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] PageWidth = 595.0, PageLength = 842.0

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] Copying page 2...

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] pagew = 575.6, pagel = 797.0

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] bboxw = 595, bboxl = 842

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] PageLeft = 9.7, PageRight = 585.3

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] PageTop = 833.0, PageBottom = 36.0

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] PageWidth = 595.0, PageLength = 842.0

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] Copying page 3...

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] pagew = 575.6, pagel = 797.0

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] bboxw = 595, bboxl = 842

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] PageLeft = 9.7, PageRight = 585.3

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] PageTop = 833.0, PageBottom = 36.0

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] PageWidth = 595.0, PageLength = 842.0

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] Found: %%EndSetup

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] Inserting PostScript code for CUPS' page accounting

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] 

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] -----------

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] New page:  7 1

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] Inserting option code into "PageSetup" section.

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] 

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] Found: %%BeginPageSetup

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] Found: %%EndPageSetup

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] End of page header

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] Stopping search for page header options

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] Found:

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [] 0 d

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] --> Output goes directly to the renderer now.

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] 

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] 

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] Starting renderer

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] JCL: <job data> 

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] 

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] renderer PID kid4=11796

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] renderer command: gs -q -dBATCH -dPARANOIDSAFER -dQUIET -dNOPAUSE -sDEVICE=ijs -sIjsServer=hpijs -sDeviceManufacturer="HEWLETT-PACKARD" -sDeviceModel="deskjet 5600" -dDEVICEWIDTHPOINTS=595 -dDEVICEHEIGHTPOINTS=842 -dDuplex=false -r300 -sIjsParams=Quality:Quality=4,Quality:ColorMode=2,Quality:MediaType=0,Quality:PenSet=2,PS:MediaPosition=7 -dIjsUseOutputFD -sOutputFile=- -

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] foomatic-gswrapper: gs '-dBATCH' '-dPARANOIDSAFER' '-dQUIET' '-dNOPAUSE' '-sDEVICE=ijs' '-sIjsServer=hpijs' '-sDeviceManufacturer=HEWLETT-PACKARD' '-sDeviceModel=deskjet 5600' '-dDEVICEWIDTHPOINTS=595' '-dDEVICEHEIGHTPOINTS=842' '-dDuplex=false' '-r300' '-sIjsParams=Quality:Quality=4,Quality:ColorMode=2,Quality:MediaType=0,Quality:PenSet=2,PS:MediaPosition=7' '-dIjsUseOutputFD' '-sOutputFile=/dev/fd/3' '/dev/fd/0' 3>&1 1>&2

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] Error: /undefined in UëÉø'O#Ç22¼bï

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] Operand stack:

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] --dict:8/11(L)--   --dict:8/11(L)--   Private   --dict:15/16(L)--   Subrs   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   469   1

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] Execution stack:

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] %interp_exit   .runexec2   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   2   %stopped_push   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   false   1   %stopped_push   1   3   %oparray_pop   1   3   %oparray_pop   1   3   %oparray_pop   1   3   %oparray_pop   .runexec2   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   2   %stopped_push   --nostringval--   2   4   %oparray_pop   --nostringval--   --nostringval--

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] Dictionary stack:

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] --dict:1132/1686(ro)(G)--   --dict:0/20(G)--   --dict:77/200(L)--   --dict:63/75(L)--   --dict:1132/1686(ro)(G)--   --dict:15/16(L)--

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] Current allocation mode is local

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] Last OS error: 2

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] GPL Ghostscript 8.54: Unrecoverable error, exit code 1

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] renderer return value: 1

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] renderer received signal: 1

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] Process dying with "Possible error on renderer command line or PostScript error. Check options.", exit stat: 3

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] error: Illegal seek (29)

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] Possible error on renderer command line or PostScript error. Check options.

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] tail process done writing data to STDOUT

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] KID4 finished

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] 

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] -----------

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] New page:  5 2

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] Inserting option code into "PageSetup" section.

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] Found:

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] %%Page: 5 2

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] --> Output goes to the FIFO buffer now.

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] 

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] 

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] Found: %%BeginPageSetup

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] Found: %%EndPageSetup

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] End of page header

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] Stopping search for page header options

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] Found:

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [1 0 0 1 176.776 636.983] cm

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] --> Output goes directly to the renderer now.

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] 

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] 

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] -----------

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] New page:  3 3

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] Inserting option code into "PageSetup" section.

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] Found:

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] %%Page: 3 3

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] --> Output goes to the FIFO buffer now.

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] 

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] 

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] Found: %%BeginPageSetup

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] Found: %%EndPageSetup

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] End of page header

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] Copying page 4...

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] pagew = 575.6, pagel = 797.0

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] bboxw = 595, bboxl = 842

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] PageLeft = 9.7, PageRight = 585.3

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] PageTop = 833.0, PageBottom = 36.0

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] PageWidth = 595.0, PageLength = 842.0

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] Wrote 4 pages...

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] PID 11777 (/usr/libexec/cups/filter/pstops) exited with no errors.

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] Stopping search for page header options

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] Found:

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] (\0001) 17.7142 Tj

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] --> Output goes directly to the renderer now.

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] 

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] 

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] -----------

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] New page:  1 4

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] Inserting option code into "PageSetup" section.

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] Found:

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] %%Page: 1 4

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] --> Output goes to the FIFO buffer now.

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] 

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] 

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] Found: %%BeginPageSetup

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] Found: %%EndPageSetup

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] End of page header

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] Stopping search for page header options

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] Found:

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] (!) 10.909 Tj

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] --> Output goes directly to the renderer now.

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] 

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] 

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] Closing renderer

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] KID3 exited with status 3

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] Renderer exit stat: 3

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] Renderer process finished

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] Killing process 11795 (KID3)

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] Process dying with "Error closing renderer", exit stat: 3

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] error: Illegal seek (29)

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] Error closing renderer

E [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] PID 11778 (/usr/libexec/cups/filter/foomatic-rip) stopped with status 3!

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:49 +0200] cupsdCloseClient: 11

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:49 +0200] cupsdAcceptClient: 9 from localhost (Domain)

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:49 +0200] cupsdReadClient: 9 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:49 +0200] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:49 +0200] Get-Jobs ipp://localhost/jobs

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:49 +0200] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 9 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:49 +0200] PID 11779 (/usr/libexec/cups/backend/hp) exited with no errors.

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:49 +0200] Discarding unused printer-state-changed event...

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:49 +0200] [Job 183] File 0 is complete.

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:49 +0200] Discarding unused printer-state-changed event...

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:49 +0200] Discarding unused job-stopped event...

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:49 +0200] cupsdCloseClient: 9

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:49 +0200] cupsdAcceptClient: 9 from localhost (Domain)

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:49 +0200] cupsdReadClient: 9 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:49 +0200] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:49 +0200] Get-Jobs ipp://localhost/jobs

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:49 +0200] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 9 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:50 +0200] Unloading job 183...

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:52 +0200] cupsdAcceptClient: 11 from localhost (Domain)

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:52 +0200] cupsdReadClient: 11 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:52 +0200] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:52 +0200] CUPS-Get-Printers

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:52 +0200] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 11 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:52 +0200] cupsdCloseClient: 11

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:52 +0200] cupsdAcceptClient: 11 from localhost (Domain)

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:52 +0200] cupsdReadClient: 11 POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:52 +0200] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:52 +0200] CUPS-Get-Classes

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:52 +0200] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 11 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:52 +0200] cupsdCloseClient: 11

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:52 +0200] cupsdAcceptClient: 11 from localhost (Domain)

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:52 +0200] cupsdReadClient: 11 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:52 +0200] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:52 +0200] CUPS-Get-Default

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:52 +0200] CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found: Nessuna stampante predefinita

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:52 +0200] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 11 status_code=406 (client-error-not-found)

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:52 +0200] cupsdCloseClient: 11

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:52 +0200] cupsdAcceptClient: 11 from localhost (Domain)

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:52 +0200] cupsdReadClient: 11 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:52 +0200] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:52 +0200] Get-Jobs ipp://localhost:631/printers/Photosmart_C5100

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:52 +0200] Loading attributes for job 183...

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:52 +0200] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 11 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:52 +0200] cupsdCloseClient: 11

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:56 +0200] cupsdAcceptClient: 11 from localhost (Domain)

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:56 +0200] cupsdReadClient: 11 POST /jobs/ HTTP/1.1

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:56 +0200] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:56 +0200] Cancel-Job ipp://localhost:631/jobs/183

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:56 +0200] Discarding unused job-completed event...

I [01/Aug/2007:14:23:56 +0200] Job 183 was canceled by "canduc".

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:56 +0200] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 11 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:56 +0200] cupsdCloseClient: 11

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:56 +0200] cupsdAcceptClient: 11 from localhost (Domain)

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:56 +0200] cupsdReadClient: 11 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:56 +0200] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:56 +0200] CUPS-Get-Printers

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:56 +0200] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 11 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:56 +0200] cupsdCloseClient: 11

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:56 +0200] cupsdAcceptClient: 11 from localhost (Domain)

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:56 +0200] cupsdReadClient: 11 POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:56 +0200] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:56 +0200] CUPS-Get-Classes

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:56 +0200] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 11 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:56 +0200] cupsdAcceptClient: 12 from localhost (Domain)

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:56 +0200] cupsdCloseClient: 11

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:56 +0200] cupsdReadClient: 12 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:56 +0200] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:56 +0200] CUPS-Get-Default

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:56 +0200] CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found: Nessuna stampante predefinita

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:56 +0200] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 12 status_code=406 (client-error-not-found)

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:56 +0200] cupsdAcceptClient: 11 from localhost (Domain)

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:56 +0200] cupsdCloseClient: 12

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:56 +0200] cupsdReadClient: 11 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:56 +0200] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:56 +0200] Get-Jobs ipp://localhost:631/printers/Photosmart_C5100

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:56 +0200] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 11 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:56 +0200] cupsdCloseClient: 11

D [01/Aug/2007:14:24:01 +0200] cupsdAcceptClient: 11 from localhost (Domain)

D [01/Aug/2007:14:24:01 +0200] cupsdReadClient: 11 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [01/Aug/2007:14:24:01 +0200] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [01/Aug/2007:14:24:01 +0200] CUPS-Get-Printers

D [01/Aug/2007:14:24:01 +0200] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 11 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [01/Aug/2007:14:24:01 +0200] cupsdCloseClient: 11

D [01/Aug/2007:14:24:01 +0200] cupsdAcceptClient: 11 from localhost (Domain)

D [01/Aug/2007:14:24:01 +0200] cupsdReadClient: 11 POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1

D [01/Aug/2007:14:24:01 +0200] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [01/Aug/2007:14:24:01 +0200] CUPS-Get-Classes

D [01/Aug/2007:14:24:01 +0200] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 11 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [01/Aug/2007:14:24:01 +0200] cupsdCloseClient: 11

D [01/Aug/2007:14:24:01 +0200] cupsdAcceptClient: 11 from localhost (Domain)

D [01/Aug/2007:14:24:01 +0200] cupsdReadClient: 11 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [01/Aug/2007:14:24:01 +0200] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [01/Aug/2007:14:24:01 +0200] CUPS-Get-Default

D [01/Aug/2007:14:24:01 +0200] CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found: Nessuna stampante predefinita

D [01/Aug/2007:14:24:01 +0200] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 11 status_code=406 (client-error-not-found)

D [01/Aug/2007:14:24:01 +0200] cupsdCloseClient: 11

D [01/Aug/2007:14:24:01 +0200] cupsdAcceptClient: 11 from localhost (Domain)

D [01/Aug/2007:14:24:01 +0200] cupsdReadClient: 11 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [01/Aug/2007:14:24:01 +0200] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [01/Aug/2007:14:24:01 +0200] Get-Jobs ipp://localhost:631/printers/Photosmart_C5100

D [01/Aug/2007:14:24:01 +0200] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 11 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [01/Aug/2007:14:24:01 +0200] cupsdCloseClient: 11

...

D [01/Aug/2007:14:28:47 +0200] Closing client 7 after 300 seconds of inactivity...

D [01/Aug/2007:14:28:47 +0200] cupsdCloseClient: 7

D [01/Aug/2007:14:28:50 +0200] Closing client 9 after 300 seconds of inactivity...

D [01/Aug/2007:14:28:50 +0200] cupsdCloseClient: 9
```

----------

## djinnZ

riemergi il ghostscript potrebbe essere un banale problema di libreria oppure un font corrotto, se usi il gpl devi abilitare l'opzione pstoraster in mime.convs.

----------

## canduc17

Ho riemerso ghostscript e non cambia nulla: stesso errore di prima...

Cos'è il gpl?

----------

## shadowmandj

Ciao, la butto lì

hai percaso modificato qualcosa nel kernel?

A me aveva smesso di funzionare perchè avevo compilato il kernel con il supporto USB suspend/resume wake-up.

Ci sono stato 1 giorno intero a capire che cosa era successo!

Buona fortuna in ogni caso  :Smile: 

----------

## ^Stefano^

a me le versioni 1.2.x di cups non funzionano per niente. adesso proverò anche io lìopzione del kernel, ma dubito cambi qualcosa. ho dovuto installare cups-1.1.x per riuscire a stampare. 

gpl è il ghostscript, ne esistono 3 versioni:

ghostscript-esp che è quello installato di default, almeno da me

ghostscript-gnu che non ti consiglio

ghostscript-gpl che potresti usare al post di -esp

io ti consiglierei di disinstallare con CONFIG_PROTECT="-*" sia cups che gimp-print hplip e ghostscript poi cancellare /etc/cups ed /usr/share/cups

poi reinstalli e ci fai sapere.

----------

## djinnZ

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] renderer command: gs -q -dBATCH -dPARANOIDSAFER -dQUIET -dNOPAUSE -sDEVICE=ijs -sIjsServer=hpijs -sDeviceManufacturer="HEWLETT-PACKARD" -sDeviceModel="deskjet 5600" -dDEVICEWIDTHPOINTS=595 -dDEVICEHEIGHTPOINTS=842 -dDuplex=false -r300 -sIjsParams=Quality:Quality=4,Quality:ColorMode=2,Quality:MediaType=0,Quality:PenSet=2,PS:MediaPosition=7 -dIjsUseOutputFD -sOutputFile=- -
> 
> D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] foomatic-gswrapper: gs '-dBATCH' '-dPARANOIDSAFER' '-dQUIET' '-dNOPAUSE' '-sDEVICE=ijs' '-sIjsServer=hpijs' '-sDeviceManufacturer=HEWLETT-PACKARD' '-sDeviceModel=deskjet 5600' '-dDEVICEWIDTHPOINTS=595' '-dDEVICEHEIGHTPOINTS=842' '-dDuplex=false' '-r300' '-sIjsParams=Quality:Quality=4,Quality:ColorMode=2,Quality:MediaType=0,Quality:PenSet=2,PS:MediaPosition=7' '-dIjsUseOutputFD' '-sOutputFile=/dev/fd/3' '/dev/fd/0' 3>&1 1>&2
> 
> D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] Error: /undefined in UëÉø'O#Ç22¼bï
> ...

 

dal log appare chiaro che ghostscript si schianta per qualche motivo:

se lanci un readelf -d /usr/bin/gs avrai l'elenco delle librerie linkate (non so quali use hai) a naso io sospetterei di zlib o libjpeg oppure hai un qualche problema con i font e ti è stato suggerito poco sopra cosa fare.

Usi ottimizzazioni spinte? può essere che una delle librerie mal digerisca un -O3 od un -Wl,-O1 o che sia.

@^Stefano^ di default gentoo installa il gpl-ghostscript che ha qualche problema con cups e non esp-ghostscript, forse sarebbe il caso che i devel modificassero la virtual/ghostscript o cambiando l'ordine o mettendo una condizione di preferenza se è installato cups invece di lprng ma io il bug non ci provo ad aprirlo, anche perchè ho già segnalato la questione del pstoraster (la diffrenza tra esp e gpl èche il gpl non avvia automaticamente pstoraster) ed era una delle logiche conseguenze.

----------

## ^Stefano^

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @^Stefano^ di default gentoo installa il gpl-ghostscript che ha qualche problema con cups e non esp-ghostscript, forse sarebbe il caso che i devel modificassero la virtual/ghostscript o cambiando l'ordine o mettendo una condizione di preferenza se è installato cups invece di lprng ma io il bug non ci provo ad aprirlo, anche perchè ho già segnalato la questione del pstoraster (la diffrenza tra esp e gpl èche il gpl non avvia automaticamente pstoraster) ed era una delle logiche conseguenze.

 

strano, a me ha installato l'esp. però io ho installato ancora con la 2006.0 mi pare, forse le cose erano differenti allora, anche per via della versione di cups, che come ho detto da me è ancora 1.1.x perchè la 1.2.x non c'è verso di farla andare.

----------

## canduc17

Allora: io utilizzo cups-1.2.9 e hplip-1.6.10; utilizzo queste vecchie versioni, perchè altrimenti la connesione Ethernet della mia stampante dà dei problemi (ribadisco, non sono collegato tramite cavo usb, ma tramite cavo di rete, collegato ad un router).

Fino alla famigerata stampa di 70 pagine non ho avuto mai un problema.

Dopo quella stampa, non sono più stato in grado di stampare, senza che io abbia modificato nulla (nel kernel o in altri file di configurazione).

ghostscript-gpl-8.54 l'ho installato con le seguenti USE:

```
candesktop / # equery uses ghostscript-gpl

[ Searching for packages matching ghostscript-gpl... ]

[ Colour Code : set unset ]

[ Legend : Left column  (U) - USE flags from make.conf              ]

[        : Right column (I) - USE flags packages was installed with ]

[ Found these USE variables for app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.54 ]

 U I

 + + X      : Adds support for X11

 - - cjk    : Adds support for Multi-byte character languages (Chinese, Japanese, Korean)

 + + cups   : Add support for CUPS (Common Unix Printing System)

 - - djvu   : Enable gsdjvu support

 + + gtk    : Adds support for x11-libs/gtk+ (The GIMP Toolkit)

 + + jpeg2k : Support for JPEG 2000, a wavelet-based image compression format.
```

Nel file /etc/cups/mime.convs,se cerco pstoraster, trovo le seguenti righe:

```
# pstoraster is now part of ESP Ghostscript...

application/vnd.cups-postscript application/vnd.cups-raster     100     pstoraster
```

perciò non ho modificato nulla.

Dando il comando suggeritomi da djinnZ ottengo:

```
candesktop / # readelf -d /usr/bin/gs

Dynamic section at offset 0x325e4c contains 28 entries:

  Tag        Type                         Name/Value

 0x00000001 (NEEDED)                     Shared library: [libXt.so.6]

 0x00000001 (NEEDED)                     Shared library: [libSM.so.6]

 0x00000001 (NEEDED)                     Shared library: [libICE.so.6]

 0x00000001 (NEEDED)                     Shared library: [libXext.so.6]

 0x00000001 (NEEDED)                     Shared library: [libX11.so.6]

 0x00000001 (NEEDED)                     Shared library: [libcups.so.2]

 0x00000001 (NEEDED)                     Shared library: [libcupsimage.so.2]

 0x00000001 (NEEDED)                     Shared library: [libm.so.6]

 0x00000001 (NEEDED)                     Shared library: [libc.so.6]

 0x0000000c (INIT)                       0x804cb54

 0x0000000d (FINI)                       0x829c1a4

 0x00000004 (HASH)                       0x8048188

 0x00000005 (STRTAB)                     0x804a758

 0x00000006 (SYMTAB)                     0x8048c68

 0x0000000a (STRSZ)                      6358 (bytes)

 0x0000000b (SYMENT)                     16 (bytes)

 0x00000015 (DEBUG)                      0x0

 0x00000003 (PLTGOT)                     0x836ef5c

 0x00000002 (PLTRELSZ)                   1440 (bytes)

 0x00000014 (PLTREL)                     REL

 0x00000017 (JMPREL)                     0x804c5b4

 0x00000011 (REL)                        0x804c3fc

 0x00000012 (RELSZ)                      440 (bytes)

 0x00000013 (RELENT)                     8 (bytes)

 0x6ffffffe (VERNEED)                    0x804c38c

 0x6fffffff (VERNEEDNUM)                 2

 0x6ffffff0 (VERSYM)                     0x804c02e

 0x00000000 (NULL)                       0x0
```

Sinceramente non capisco cosa voglia dire questo output...

L'unica cosa che ho verificato è che se vado in

```
Centro di controllo --->

     Periferiche --->

          Stampanti --->

               Stampante --->

                    Prova Stampante
```

riesco a stampare una pagina di prova.

Possibile che si presenti un malfunzionamento così insensato, senza aver modificato nulla?

E che la soluzione sia piallare tutto il software relativo alla stampa e reinstallarlo?!  :Sad: 

Altri suggerimenti?

----------

## ^Stefano^

uhm, è strano che ti faccia la stampa di prova e non i documenti. hai provato a fare una stampa di prova direttamente dall'interfaccia web di cups? sempre da quell'interfaccia, hai provato a vedere cosa ti dice quando lanci la stampa di un doc.? sia nella sezione jobs sia nella sezione stampanti. a me in quest'ultima, dopo 1 minuto dal lancio della stampa, mi scriveva "stampante non collegata, riprovo fra 30secondi"

altro purtroppo io non so dirti su questo argomento.

per l'output del comando suggeritoti potresti fare un

```
equery belongs $libreria
```

per tutte le librerie trovate, poi ricompilare i pacchetti. credo intendesse questo djinnZ

----------

## djinnZ

io sono su hardened ed uso una impostazione piuttosto pesantuccia quindi mi ritrovo anche libz libjpeg libpng e libfontconfig (che me lo faceva schiantare, mi è bastato ricompilarla -O2 invece di -O3) quindi l'idea era provare a ricompilare una di queste librerie.

Possibile che a seguito di un aggiornamento ci sia qualche problema di compatibilità che revdep-rebuild non rileva.

Altra possibilità usare findcruft e vedere se la stampa di 70 pagine non ha provato ad installare qualche font danneggiato o incomaptibile andando a scrivere schifezza nella dir dei font di ghostscript (il postscript/pdf non lo ho mai seriamente studiato ma mi ricordo che c'erano delle istruzioni per fare cose del genere).

prova un qlist ghostscript e vedi se in /usr/share/ghostscript c'è qualcosa che non dovrebbe esserci.

La pagina di prova è un elemento piuttosto semplice e di certo non c'è codice malformato, mentre in quello che stampi potrebbe esserci. Basta anche che uno dei font standard si sia danneggiato per problemi del filesystem per far crashare l'interprete.

Se stampi da altre applicazioni? Hai provato a stampare una immagine (jpeg/png o che sia)?

----------

## canduc17

Scusa djinnZ, ma devi parlare un po'più terra-terra, perchè non sono molto esperto... *djinnZ wrote:*   

> io sono su hardened

 non so cosa significa.

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> ...a seguito di un aggiornamento...

 io non ho aggiornato nulla...

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Altra possibilità usare findcruft e vedere se la stampa di 70 pagine non ha provato ad installare qualche font danneggiato o incomaptibile andando a scrivere schifezza nella dir dei font di ghostscript

 Cos'è findcruft?

```
candesktop canduc # findcruft

bash: findcruft: command not found
```

Quando io lancio una stampa vengono installati dei font?!

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> prova un qlist ghostscript e vedi se in /usr/share/ghostscript c'è qualcosa che non dovrebbe esserci. 

 

```
candesktop canduc # qlist ghostscript

/etc/cups/pstoraster.convs

/usr/bin/gs

/usr/bin/gsc

/usr/bin/gsx

/usr/bin/fixmswrd.pl

/usr/bin/gsbj

/usr/bin/gsdj

/usr/bin/gslj

/usr/bin/gslp

/usr/bin/gsnd

/usr/bin/ps2ascii

/usr/bin/ps2pdf12

/usr/bin/ps2pdf13

/usr/bin/ps2pdf14

/usr/bin/ps2pdfwr

/usr/bin/ps2ps

/usr/bin/pv.sh

/usr/bin/eps2eps

/usr/bin/lprsetup.sh

/usr/bin/dvipdf

/usr/bin/font2c

/usr/bin/ijs_client_example

/usr/bin/pf2afm

/usr/bin/pdf2ps

/usr/bin/pdfopt

/usr/bin/ps2pdf

/usr/bin/gsdj500

/usr/bin/printafm

/usr/bin/bdftops

/usr/bin/pdf2dsc

/usr/bin/ijs-config

/usr/bin/wftopfa

/usr/bin/unix-lpr.sh

/usr/bin/pfbtopfa

/usr/bin/ps2epsi

/usr/bin/ijs_server_example

/usr/bin/dumphint

/usr/lib/libijs.la

/usr/lib/pkgconfig/ijs.pc

/usr/lib/libgs.so.8

/usr/lib/libgs.so.8.54

/usr/lib/libgs.so

/usr/lib/libijs.a

/usr/share/doc/ghostscript-gpl-8.54/html/DLL.htm

/usr/share/doc/ghostscript-gpl-8.54/html/Release.htm

/usr/share/doc/ghostscript-gpl-8.54/html/Helpers.htm

/usr/share/doc/ghostscript-gpl-8.54/html/Use.htm

/usr/share/doc/ghostscript-gpl-8.54/html/Unix-lpr.htm

/usr/share/doc/ghostscript-gpl-8.54/html/Ps2epsi.htm

/usr/share/doc/ghostscript-gpl-8.54/html/Make.htm

/usr/share/doc/ghostscript-gpl-8.54/html/Copying.htm

/usr/share/doc/ghostscript-gpl-8.54/html/Devices.htm

/usr/share/doc/ghostscript-gpl-8.54/html/Develop.htm

/usr/share/doc/ghostscript-gpl-8.54/html/Details.htm

/usr/share/doc/ghostscript-gpl-8.54/html/Language.htm

/usr/share/doc/ghostscript-gpl-8.54/html/Ps2pdf.htm

/usr/share/doc/ghostscript-gpl-8.54/html/Drivers.htm

/usr/share/doc/ghostscript-gpl-8.54/html/Htmstyle.htm

/usr/share/doc/ghostscript-gpl-8.54/html/Commprod.htm

/usr/share/doc/ghostscript-gpl-8.54/html/Source.htm

/usr/share/doc/ghostscript-gpl-8.54/html/Projects.htm

/usr/share/doc/ghostscript-gpl-8.54/html/Humor.htm

/usr/share/doc/ghostscript-gpl-8.54/html/index.html

/usr/share/doc/ghostscript-gpl-8.54/html/C-style.htm

/usr/share/doc/ghostscript-gpl-8.54/html/Deprecated.htm

/usr/share/doc/ghostscript-gpl-8.54/html/Issues.htm

/usr/share/doc/ghostscript-gpl-8.54/html/Xfonts.htm

/usr/share/doc/ghostscript-gpl-8.54/html/News.htm

/usr/share/doc/ghostscript-gpl-8.54/html/Readme.htm

/usr/share/doc/ghostscript-gpl-8.54/html/History1.htm

/usr/share/doc/ghostscript-gpl-8.54/html/History2.htm

/usr/share/doc/ghostscript-gpl-8.54/html/History3.htm

/usr/share/doc/ghostscript-gpl-8.54/html/History4.htm

/usr/share/doc/ghostscript-gpl-8.54/html/History5.htm

/usr/share/doc/ghostscript-gpl-8.54/html/History6.htm

/usr/share/doc/ghostscript-gpl-8.54/html/History7.htm

/usr/share/doc/ghostscript-gpl-8.54/html/History8.htm

/usr/share/doc/ghostscript-gpl-8.54/html/gs.css

/usr/share/doc/ghostscript-gpl-8.54/html/Psfiles.htm

/usr/share/doc/ghostscript-gpl-8.54/html/Maintain.htm

/usr/share/doc/ghostscript-gpl-8.54/html/Lib.htm

/usr/share/doc/ghostscript-gpl-8.54/html/Hershey.htm

/usr/share/doc/ghostscript-gpl-8.54/html/API.htm

/usr/share/doc/ghostscript-gpl-8.54/html/Ps-style.htm

/usr/share/doc/ghostscript-gpl-8.54/html/Changes.htm

/usr/share/doc/ghostscript-gpl-8.54/html/Testing.htm

/usr/share/doc/ghostscript-gpl-8.54/html/Fonts.htm

/usr/share/doc/ghostscript-gpl-8.54/html/Install.htm

/usr/share/doc/ghostscript-gpl-8.54/html/Public.htm

/usr/share/doc/ghostscript-gpl-8.54/html/Details8.htm

/usr/share/doc/ghostscript-gpl-8.54/README.bz2

/usr/share/doc/ghostscript-gpl-8.54/examples/colorcir.ps

/usr/share/doc/ghostscript-gpl-8.54/examples/golfer.eps

/usr/share/doc/ghostscript-gpl-8.54/examples/ridt91.eps

/usr/share/doc/ghostscript-gpl-8.54/examples/escher.ps

/usr/share/doc/ghostscript-gpl-8.54/examples/vasarely.ps

/usr/share/doc/ghostscript-gpl-8.54/examples/chess.ps

/usr/share/doc/ghostscript-gpl-8.54/examples/tiger.eps

/usr/share/doc/ghostscript-gpl-8.54/examples/grayalph.ps

/usr/share/doc/ghostscript-gpl-8.54/examples/snowflak.ps

/usr/share/doc/ghostscript-gpl-8.54/examples/alphabet.ps

/usr/share/doc/ghostscript-gpl-8.54/examples/annots.pdf

/usr/share/doc/ghostscript-gpl-8.54/examples/doretree.ps

/usr/share/doc/ghostscript-gpl-8.54/examples/waterfal.ps

/usr/share/man/de/man1/pdf2dsc.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/de/man1/pdf2ps.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/de/man1/printafm.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/de/man1/pdfopt.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/de/man1/wftopfa.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/de/man1/ps2ps.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/de/man1/ps2pdf.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/de/man1/ps2ascii.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/de/man1/ps2pdf12.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/de/man1/gsnd.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/de/man1/ps2pdf13.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/de/man1/dvipdf.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/de/man1/eps2eps.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/de/man1/font2c.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/man1/ps2epsi.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/man1/pdf2dsc.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/man1/ps2pdfwr.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/man1/ijs-config.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/man1/gslp.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/man1/pdf2ps.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/man1/printafm.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/man1/pdfopt.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/man1/wftopfa.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/man1/ps2ps.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/man1/ps2pdf.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/man1/pfbtopfa.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/man1/ps2ascii.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/man1/gs.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/man1/ps2pdf12.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/man1/gsnd.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/man1/pf2afm.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/man1/ps2pdf13.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/man1/dvipdf.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/man1/eps2eps.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/man1/font2c.1.bz2

/usr/share/cups/model/pxlmono.ppd

/usr/share/cups/model/pxlcolor.ppd

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/gs_dbt_e.ps

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/bj8hg12f.upp

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/landscap.ps

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/viewpbm.ps

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/gs_wl1_e.ps

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/viewpcx.ps

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/st640ihg.upp

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/gs_diskf.ps

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/gs_diskn.ps

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/gs_wl2_e.ps

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/gs_fonts.ps

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/pdf_main.ps

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/font2c.ps

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/xlatmap

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/bj8gc12f.upp

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/gs_wl5_e.ps

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/type1enc.ps

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/ghostpdf.ppd

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/cdj690.upp

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/pdf2dsc.ps

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/st640ih.upp

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/st640plg.upp

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/pdfopt.ps

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/bj8ts06n.upp

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/bjc610a0.upp

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/cbjc600.ppd

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/bjc610a1.upp

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/bjc610a2.upp

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/bjc610a3.upp

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/bjc610a4.upp

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/bjc610a5.upp

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/bjc610a6.upp

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/bjc610a7.upp

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/bj8pp12f.upp

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/bjc610a8.upp

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/ps2ai.ps

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/bjc610b1.upp

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/bjc610b2.upp

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/bjc610b3.upp

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/bjc610b4.upp

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/bjc610b6.upp

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/bjc610b7.upp

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/Fontmap.GS

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/bjc610b8.upp

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/stc2_h.upp

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/traceimg.ps

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/gs_patrn.ps

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/quit.ps

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/gs_cspace.ps

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/st640pg.upp

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/dnj750c.upp

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/st640pl.upp

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/zeroline.ps

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/dnj750m.upp

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/pcharstr.ps

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/type1ops.ps

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/stcany.upp

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/stcolor.ps

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/pdf_font.ps

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/ps2ascii.ps

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/gs_cidcm.ps

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/gs_ciddc.ps

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/gs_cidfm.ps

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/gs_cidfn.ps

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/gs_wan_e.ps

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/gs_ce_e.ps

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/gs_init.ps

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/gs_cidtt.ps

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/necp2x6.upp

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/gs_l.xbm

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/gs_l.xpm

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/gs_m.xbm

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/gs_m.xpm

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/rollconv.ps

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/gs_s.xbm

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/gs_s.xpm

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/gs_t.xbm

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/gs_t.xpm

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/bdftops.ps

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/jispaper.ps

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/viewps2a.ps

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/traceop.ps

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/stc600ih.upp

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/gs_sym_e.ps

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/uninfo.ps

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/showpage.ps

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/ppath.ps

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/gs_cmap.ps

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/gs_cmdl.ps

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/dumphint.ps

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/stcinfo.ps

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/cid2code.ps

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/gs_devpxl.ps

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/gs_pdf_e.ps

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/gs_btokn.ps

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/printafm.ps

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/stc2s_h.upp

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/gs_ccfnt.ps

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/stc600p.upp

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/viewcmyk.ps

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/decrypt.ps

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/stc600pl.upp

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/gs_pdfwr.ps

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/cbjc800.ppd

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/gs_devn.ps

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/FAPIconfig

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/unprot.ps

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/pdfwrite.ps

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/font2pcl.ps

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/gs_ksb_e.ps

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/stc.upp

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/viewjpeg.ps

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/FAPIcidfmap

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/cdj690ec.upp

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/stc800ih.upp

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/gs_lgo_e.ps

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/wftopfa.ps

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/image-qa.ps

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/pdf_base.ps

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/gs_statd.ps

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/ras24.upp

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/ras32.upp

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/gs_std_e.ps

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/gsnup.ps

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/gs_l_m.xbm

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/gs_devcs.ps

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/pfbtopfa.ps

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/ras1.upp

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/gs_s_m.xbm

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/ras3.upp

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/bj8oh06n.upp

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/ras4.upp

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/stc300bl.upp

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/stc300bm.upp

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/gs_setpd.ps

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/level1.ps

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/showchar.ps

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/pf2afm.ps

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/gs_ciecs2.ps

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/gs_ciecs3.ps

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/stc800pl.upp

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/wrfont.ps

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/gs_dps1.ps

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/gs_dps2.ps

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/acctest.ps

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/gs_indxd.ps

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/ht_ccsto.ps

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/gs_il1_e.ps

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/prfont.ps

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/gs_lgx_e.ps

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/gs_lev2.ps

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/gs_il2_e.ps

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/gs_dscp.ps

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/gs_sepr.ps

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/stc800p.upp

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/stc300.upp

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/stocht.ps

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/ras8m.upp

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/gs_m_m.xbm

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/gs_fapi.ps

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/gs_t_m.xbm

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/gs_mro_e.ps

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/st640p.upp

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/stc2.upp

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/gs_l2img.ps

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/necp2x.upp

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/gs_rdlin.ps

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/gslp.ps

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/impath.ps

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/gs_epsf.ps

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/gs_pfile.ps

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/gs_agl.ps

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/gs_fform.ps

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/addxchar.ps

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/gs_cff.ps

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/bj8.rpd

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/viewmiff.ps

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/pdf_ops.ps

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/gs_dps.ps

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/align.ps

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/markhint.ps

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/pdf_rbld.ps

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/stc_h.upp

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/stc500p.upp

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/stc_l.upp

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/pdf_sec.ps

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/caption.ps

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/Fontmap

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/stc500ph.upp

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/gs_icc.ps

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/gs_img.ps

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/stcany_h.upp

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/markpath.ps

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/gs_frsd.ps

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/gs_mex_e.ps

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/gs_css_e.ps

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/gs_ll3.ps

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/cdj550.upp

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/gs_trap.ps

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/gs_typ32.ps

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/gs_typ42.ps

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/stc200_h.upp

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/viewgif.ps

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/gs_resmp.ps

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/gs_resst.ps

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/docie.ps

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/packfile.ps

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/ps2epsi.ps

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/pdf_draw.ps

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/gs_fntem.ps

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/gs_res.ps

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/cidfmap

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/gs_type1.ps

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/FAPIfontmap

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/gs_kanji.ps

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/stc640p.upp

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/lines.ps

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/stc1520h.upp

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/bj8pa06n.upp

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/winmaps.ps

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/gs_ttf.ps

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/gs_mgl_e.ps

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/lib/gs_dpnxt.ps

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/H

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/V

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/ETen-B5-UCS2

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/UCS2-B5pc

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/90pv-RKSJ-H

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/90pv-RKSJ-V

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/78-H

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/78-V

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/B5-H

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/B5-V

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/GB-H

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/GB-V

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/83pv-RKSJ-H

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/78-RKSJ-H

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/78-RKSJ-V

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/Ext-RKSJ-H

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/Ext-RKSJ-V

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/CNS04-RKSJ-H

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/Hojo-RKSJ-H

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/Adobe-Korea1-KSCms-UHC

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/GBKp-EUC-H

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/GBKp-EUC-V

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/UniGB-UCS2-H

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/UniGB-UCS2-V

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/UniJISPro-UCS2-HW-V

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/Adobe-Japan1-0

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/Adobe-Japan1-1

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/Adobe-Japan1-2

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/Adobe-Japan1-3

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/Adobe-Japan1-4

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/Adobe-Japan1-5

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/Adobe-Japan1-6

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/Adobe-Japan2-0

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/Adobe-Korea1-KSCpc-EUC

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/Adobe-CNS1-ETenms-B5

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/UniGB-UTF8-H

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/UniGB-UTF8-V

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/Add-H

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/Add-V

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/EUC-H

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/EUC-V

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/GBT-H

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/GBT-V

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/Ext-H

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/Ext-V

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/Hojo-H

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/Hojo-V

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/KSC-H

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/KSC-V

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/HKm471-B5-H

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/HKm471-B5-V

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/GB-EUC-H

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/GB-EUC-V

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/NWP-H

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/NWP-V

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/Adobe-Japan1-PS-H

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/Adobe-Japan1-PS-V

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/Adobe-Japan1-UCS2

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/Roman

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/KSC2-RKSJ-H

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/GBK-EUC-H

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/GBK-EUC-V

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/UCS2-KSCms-UHC

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/UniJIS-UTF16-H

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/UniJIS-UTF16-V

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/UniJIS-UTF32-H

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/UniJIS-UTF32-V

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/UCS2-KSCpc-EUC

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/RKSJ-H

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/RKSJ-V

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/Adobe-Japan1-H-CID

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/Adobe-Japan1-H-Mac

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/CNS-EUC-H

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/CNS-EUC-V

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/UniJISX0213-UTF32-H

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/UniJISX0213-UTF32-V

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/HK-RKSJ-H

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/CNS15-RKSJ-H

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/Adobe-Korea1-H-Host

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/CNS06-RKSJ-H

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/Adobe-Japan1-90pv-RKSJ

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/CNS01-RKSJ-H

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/GBT-RKSJ-H

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/Adobe-CNS1-H-Host

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/UniCNS-UTF16-H

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/UniCNS-UTF16-V

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/UniCNS-UTF32-H

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/UniCNS-UTF32-V

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/GB-RKSJ-H

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/Adobe-GB1-GBpc-EUC

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/90pv-RKSJ-UCS2C

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/TCVN-RKSJ-H

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/Adobe-Japan1-H-Host

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/GBK2K-H

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/GBK2K-V

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/Hiragana

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/ETenms-B5-H

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/ETenms-B5-V

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/UCS2-90pv-RKSJ

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/HKgccs-B5-H

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/HKgccs-B5-V

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/UniHojo-UTF16-H

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/UniHojo-UTF16-V

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/UniHojo-UTF32-H

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/UniHojo-UTF32-V

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/KSCms-UHC-H

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/KSCms-UHC-V

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/90ms-RKSJ-H

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/90ms-RKSJ-V

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/Adobe-CNS1-B5pc

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/Adobe-CNS1-UCS2

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/GBTpc-EUC-H

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/GBTpc-EUC-V

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/CNS03-RKSJ-H

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/GBT-EUC-H

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/GBT-EUC-V

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/UniHojo-UCS2-H

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/UniHojo-UCS2-V

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/ETen-B5-H

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/ETen-B5-V

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/Identity-H

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/Identity-V

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/UniHojo-UTF8-H

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/UniHojo-UTF8-V

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/KSCpc-EUC-UCS2C

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/KSC-EUC-H

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/KSC-EUC-V

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/KSCms-UHC-HW-H

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/KSCms-UHC-HW-V

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/KSCms-UHC-UCS2

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/B5pc-UCS2

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/GBpc-EUC-UCS2C

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/Adobe-GB1-H-CID

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/Adobe-GB1-H-Mac

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/GBpc-EUC-H

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/GBpc-EUC-V

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/Adobe-CNS1-H-CID

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/Adobe-CNS1-H-Mac

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/UniKS-UCS2-H

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/UniKS-UCS2-V

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/UniKS-UTF8-H

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/UniKS-UTF8-V

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/HKscs-B5-H

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/HKscs-B5-V

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/HKdla-B5-H

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/HKdla-B5-V

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/Hojo-EUC-H

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/Hojo-EUC-V

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/GBK-EUC-UCS2

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/HKdlb-B5-H

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/HKdlb-B5-V

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/CNS05-RKSJ-H

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/Adobe-Korea1-H-CID

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/Adobe-Korea1-H-Mac

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/HKm314-B5-H

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/HKm314-B5-V

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/UniKS-UTF16-H

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/UniKS-UTF16-V

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/UniKS-UTF32-H

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/UniKS-UTF32-V

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/90msp-RKSJ-H

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/90msp-RKSJ-V

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/KSC-Johab-H

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/KSC-Johab-V

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/UniJIS-UCS2-HW-H

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/UniJIS-UCS2-HW-V

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/Adobe-Korea1-0

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/Adobe-Korea1-1

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/Adobe-Korea1-2

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/Adobe-Japan1-90ms-RKSJ

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/KSC-RKSJ-H

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/UniJISPro-UCS2-V

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/KSCpc-EUC-UCS2

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/UniJISPro-UTF8-V

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/ETHK-B5-H

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/ETHK-B5-V

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/UniJIS-UCS2-H

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/UniJIS-UCS2-V

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/UniJIS-UTF8-H

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/UniJIS-UTF8-V

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/CNS07-RKSJ-H

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/UCS2-ETen-B5

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/B5pc-UCS2C

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/CNS02-RKSJ-H

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/UCS2-90ms-RKSJ

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/UCS2-GBK-EUC

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/Adobe-GB1-UCS2

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/Adobe-CNS1-0

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/Adobe-CNS1-1

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/Adobe-CNS1-2

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/Adobe-CNS1-3

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/Adobe-CNS1-4

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/Adobe-CNS1-5

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/Adobe-GB1-0

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/Adobe-GB1-1

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/Adobe-GB1-2

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/Adobe-GB1-3

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/Adobe-GB1-4

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/Adobe-GB1-5

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/UniCNS-UCS2-H

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/UniCNS-UCS2-V

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/Hankaku

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/UniGB-UTF16-H

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/UniGB-UTF16-V

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/UniGB-UTF32-H

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/UniGB-UTF32-V

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/78ms-RKSJ-H

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/78ms-RKSJ-V

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/Add-RKSJ-H

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/Add-RKSJ-V

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/UniCNS-UTF8-H

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/UniCNS-UTF8-V

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/90pv-RKSJ-UCS2

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/90ms-RKSJ-UCS2

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/KSCpc-EUC-H

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/KSCpc-EUC-V

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/B5pc-H

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/B5pc-V

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/GBpc-EUC-UCS2

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/Adobe-Korea1-UCS2

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/Adobe-GB1-GBK-EUC

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/Adobe-GB1-H-Host

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/Katakana

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/78-EUC-H

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/78-EUC-V

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/WP-Symbol

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/CNS1-H

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/CNS1-V

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/CNS2-H

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/CNS2-V

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/CMap/UCS2-GBpc-EUC

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/Decoding/Latin1

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/Decoding/StandardEncoding

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/Decoding/Unicode

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/ColorSpace/TrivialCMYK

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/ColorSpace/DefaultRGB

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/ColorSpace/DefaultCMYK

/usr/share/ghostscript/8.54/Resource/ColorSpace/DefaultGray

/usr/libexec/cups/filter/pstopxl

/usr/libexec/cups/filter/pstoraster

/usr/include/ijs/ijs.h

/usr/include/ijs/ijs_server.h

/usr/include/ijs/ijs_client.h
```

Ma io non so cosa deve esserci in sta directory e cosa no...

Facendo quello suggeritomi da ^Stefano^ ottengo:

```
candesktop canduc # equery belongs liXt.so.6

[ Searching for file(s) liXt.so.6 in *... ]

candesktop canduc # equery belongs libXt.so.6

[ Searching for file(s) libXt.so.6 in *... ]

x11-libs/libXt-1.0.5 (/usr/lib/libXt.so.6 -> libXt.so.6.0.0)

candesktop canduc # equery belongs libSM.so.6

[ Searching for file(s) libSM.so.6 in *... ]

x11-libs/libSM-1.0.2 (/usr/lib/libSM.so.6 -> libSM.so.6.0.0)

candesktop canduc # equery belongs libICE.so.6

[ Searching for file(s) libICE.so.6 in *... ]

x11-libs/libICE-1.0.3 (/usr/lib/libICE.so.6 -> libICE.so.6.3.0)

candesktop canduc # equery belongs libXext.so.6

[ Searching for file(s) libXext.so.6 in *... ]

x11-libs/libXext-1.0.3 (/usr/lib/libXext.so.6 -> libXext.so.6.4.0)

candesktop canduc # equery belongs libX11.so.6

[ Searching for file(s) libX11.so.6 in *... ]

x11-libs/libX11-1.1.1-r1 (/usr/lib/libX11.so.6 -> libX11.so.6.2.0)

candesktop canduc # equery belongs libcups.so.2

[ Searching for file(s) libcups.so.2 in *... ]

net-print/cups-1.2.9 (/usr/lib/libcups.so.2)

candesktop canduc # equery belongs libcupsimage.so.2

[ Searching for file(s) libcupsimage.so.2 in *... ]

net-print/cups-1.2.9 (/usr/lib/libcupsimage.so.2)

candesktop canduc # equery belongs libm.so.6

[ Searching for file(s) libm.so.6 in *... ]

sys-libs/glibc-2.5 (/lib/libm.so.6 -> libm-2.5.so)

candesktop canduc # equery belongs libc.so.6

[ Searching for file(s) libc.so.6 in *... ]

sys-libs/glibc-2.5 (/lib/libc.so.6 -> libc-2.5.so)
```

La stampa di prova dall'interfaccia web di cups funziona anche quella.

Da Gimp , Inkscape ed OpenOffice riesco a stampare.

Sembra che il problema sia legato solo alle applicazioni kde...

----------

## Scen

Sembra tu abbia installato la versione 8.54 di ghostscript-gpl. Come ti ha fatto notare djinnZ, forse il problema risiede a livello di questo software, pertanto hai varie alternative:

Reinstalli ghostscript-gpl, e per sicurezza ricompila kdelibs

Aggiorni la versione di ghostscript-gpl alla 8.57, e per sicurezza ricompila kdelibs

Rimuovi ghostscript-gpl ed installi ghostscrip-esp versione migliorata/potenziata di Ghoscript creata da [i]Easy Software Products[/b], la "mamma" di CUPS. E aggiungo: per sicurezza ricompila kdelibs  :Cool: 

In ogni caso, concluderei con un revdep-rebuild per togliersi ogni pensiero.

Lo so che cerchi di rimarcare il fatto che non hai aggiornato nulla, ma può sempre succedere che si corrompa qualche file/dato. Misteri dell'informatica  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## djinnZ

UFF ricominciamo da capo (e premetto che insisto perchè immagino vuoi capire perchè si è schiantato ed evitare future noie più che risolvere il problema immediatamente altrimenti scen ti ha detto cosa fare):

```
D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] Error: /undefined in UëÉø'O#Ç22¼bï
```

vuol dire che l'interprete

```
D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] renderer command: gs -q -dBATCH -dPARANOIDSAFER -dQUIET -dNOPAUSE -sDEVICE=ijs -sIjsServer=hpijs -sDeviceManufacturer="HEWLETT-PACKARD" -sDeviceModel="deskjet 5600" -dDEVICEWIDTHPOINTS=595 -dDEVICEHEIGHTPOINTS=842 -dDuplex=false -r300 -sIjsParams=Quality:Quality=4,Quality:ColorMode=2,Quality:MediaType=0,Quality:PenSet=2,PS:MediaPosition=7 -dIjsUseOutputFD -sOutputFile=- -

D [01/Aug/2007:14:23:47 +0200] [Job 183] foomatic-gswrapper: gs '-dBATCH' '-dPARANOIDSAFER' '-dQUIET' '-dNOPAUSE' '-sDEVICE=ijs' '-sIjsServer=hpijs' '-sDeviceManufacturer=HEWLETT-PACKARD' '-sDeviceModel=deskjet 5600' '-dDEVICEWIDTHPOINTS=595' '-dDEVICEHEIGHTPOINTS=842' '-dDuplex=false' '-r300' '-sIjsParams=Quality:Quality=4,Quality:ColorMode=2,Quality:MediaType=0,Quality:PenSet=2,PS:MediaPosition=7' '-dIjsUseOutputFD' '-sOutputFile=/dev/fd/3' '/dev/fd/0' 3>&1 1>&2
```

è fallito per qualche problema interno a gs (e qui potrebbe essere anche un problema di una delle librerie richiamate che hai visto con readelf) od anche perchè il sorgente postscript/pdf è malformato o richiama un font interno malformato (basta che un paio di bit del file siano alterati) o include una immagine raster malformata etc. o perchè hai un errore casuale a runtime (per questo ti ho chiesto se usi ottimizzazioni esagerate).

Poichè il codice postscript (come definito dalla adobe) prevede la possibilità di scrivere in un apposito spazio i font e registrarli anche in via semi-definitiva (quella specie di workcenter che ho li scrive sull'hd interno) una ulteriore possibilità è che un sorgente postscript malformato abbia sovrascritto i font o persino (mi pare che c'era un probloema di sicurezza con gs legato a questo ma non ricordo se questa funzione è stata mai implementata o rimossa visto che sono cose alle quali ho dato uno sguardo ma non mi sono soffermato troppo e non ho seguito gli sviluppi quindi verificare) il codice di gs.

la questione del ghostscript-esp vs ghostscript-gpl è questa: nella stampa dei formati raster ghostscript-esp richiama direttamente pstoraster mentre il gpl si spetta che lo faccia il programma chiamante. Che poi guardacaso ghostscript-gpl sia decisamente problematico con cups e che gli autori di esp siano gli stessi comporta considerazioni polemiche che è meglio lasciar perdere. In ogni caso visto che hai la famigerata linea decommentata non è questo il problema (e ti doveva capitare con gimp che di sicuro usa il raster).

L'unico modo che mi viene a mente per verificare è spostare da qualche parte la dir /usr/share/ghostscript/versione reinstallarlo e fare un diff per vedere se effettivamente sia il caso di aprire un bug (è un serio problema se consentre simili cose).

altra possibilità è che uno qualsiasi dei font installati nel sistema sia danneggiato e che solo gs sia sensibile al problema (ed in tal caso inizierei da raw non dai vettoriali) casomai perchè l'errore si verifica solo elaborandolo ad una specifica risoluzione.

quindi se reinstallare ghostscript non sortisce effetto:

ricompilare kdelibs (e qui il perchè si siano schiantate non ho idea di quale possa essere) e revdep-rebuild

ricompilare libXt libSM libICE libXext libX11 (ma non credo)

----------

## canduc17

Niente da fare...ho disinstallato ghostscript-gpl, installato ghostscript-eps e dato revdep-rebuild, che per inciso mi dà il seguente messaggio di errore, anche se non credo c'entri con il mio problema:

```
candesktop canduc # revdep-rebuild

Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

Checking reverse dependencies...

Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

will be emerged.

Collecting system binaries and libraries... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.1_files)

Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.2_ldpath)

Checking dynamic linking consistency...

  broken /usr/lib/libcpufreq.so.0.0.0 (requires  libsysfs.so.1)

 done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.3_rebuild)

Assigning files to ebuilds... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.4_ebuilds)

Evaluating package order...

Warning: Failed to resolve package order.

Will merge in "random" order!

Possible reasons:

- An ebuild is no longer in the portage tree.

- An ebuild is masked, use /etc/portage/packages.keyword

  and/or /etc/portage/package.unmask to unmask it

..... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order)

All prepared. Starting rebuild...

emerge --oneshot  =sys-power/cpufrequtils-002-r2

..........

Calculating dependencies |

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "=sys-power/cpufrequtils-002-r2".

revdep-rebuild failed to emerge all packages

you have the following choices:

- if emerge failed during the build, fix the problems and re-run revdep-rebuild

    or

- use -X or --package-names as first argument (trys to rebuild package, not exact

  ebuild)

    or

- set ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~<your platform>" and/or /etc/portage/package.unmask

  (and remove /root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order to be evaluated again)

    or

- modify the above emerge command and run it manually

    or

- compile or unmerge unsatisfied packages manually, remove temporary files and

  try again (you can edit package/ebuild list first)

To remove temporary files, please run:

rm /root/.revdep-rebuild*.?_*
```

Dà lo stesso errore di prima...Mi sta scendendo...

[EDIT]

Dà lo stesso errore anche con ghostscript-gpl-8.57.

----------

## canduc17

Premessa:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

Ho aperto questo thread per niente: il problema era un file PDF corrotto, ed io mi ostinavo a fare le prove sempre con lo stesso file.

Ci sono arrivato quando, aprendo lo stesso file con Acrobat Reader, mi dava il messaggio:

```
Impossibile estrarre il file incorporato 'UVNERQ+SFRM0900'. E'possibile che alcuni caratteri non vengano visualizzati o stampati correttamente.
```

Guardando bene, infatti c'erano nel PDF dei caratteri assurdi.

Ho provato ad aprire un altro file e...MIRACOLO!!! la stampante và che è una meraviglia!

Scusate!  :Embarassed: 

----------

## djinnZ

hai spostato la dir di ghostscript? mi sa di no.

L'errore è dovuto a qualche file di sys-power/cpufrequtils-002-r2 che ti è rimasto di più sul disco, facile che sia qualcosa che hai installato ma è stato rimosso dal portage nel frattempo.

Hai ricompilato kdelibs? Se non stampa solo da kde l'errore potrebbe essere li.

Altrimenti cerca findcruft, documentati e lancialo senza che provi a cancellare nulla per provare a vedere se c'è qualcosa che non dovrebbe esserci (file che non appartengono a nessun pacchetto, a parte i font.dir che forse dovresti ricreare) nelle dir dei font.

Ripulisci le temporanee (in particolare /var/spol/cups e la subdir /tmp che non devi cancellare) e riprova.

------

edit: dopo aver scritto la risposta ho letto la tua...

FARE LE PROVE SEMPRE CON LO STESSO FILE?!  :Evil or Very Mad: 

mi autocensuro o i moderatori mi mandano i carabinieri a casa sul serio stavolta...  :Cool: 

in ogni caso capita...

----------

## canduc17

Sì, mi meriterei dei nomacci...

Grazie per il self control!

----------

